# Icing sugar alternatives??



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I started making a recipe (chocolate PB pie *drool*) last night, then realised it calle dfor icing sugar. We got rid of processed sugars a while back and the thought of throwing a cup and a half of icing sugar into an already bad-for-you dessert kinda burst my bubble. I did end up going to the store to get some though.

Is there a more natural alternative to icing sugar?? Would maple syrup and cornstarch work, or something like that??


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

by "icing sugar" do you mean "powdered sugar" or "confections sugar? If that's what you mean, then, I make my own with raw sugar and arrowroot (powdered).

I use 1 cup of raw sugar and 1 tsp. arrowroot, put in my bullet (or a blender will work) and whirr it up until a powder.


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

There is a recipe in the LLL cookbook, Whole Foods for Whole Families, with a powdered milk based icing recipe. I made it once with the carrot cake, it was pretty good. A little sweet but not over the top.


----------



## mamabird32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a recipe for an alternative butter cream icing that is simply delicious!
I made a "cake" for Ds 1st birthday with that icing
YUUMMMMYY!


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabird32*
I have a recipe for an alternative butter cream icing that is simply delicious!
I made a "cake" for Ds 1st birthday with that icing
YUUMMMMYY!

Would you mind posting this - I need a buttercream icing for my ds's cake and I'm looking for good recipes! TIA!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

: the "cake" too?







:


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabird32*
I have a recipe for an alternative butter cream icing that is simply delicious!
I made a "cake" for Ds 1st birthday with that icing
YUUMMMMYY!

ditto on the recipe request, I've searched far and wide for an alternative like that!


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

mmm...buttercream....


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

Powdered milk and honey (or another light sweet liquid).


----------



## mamabird32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I will be posting the recipe tomorrow....sorry about the delay!
It'll be worth waiting for!








Ansley


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabird32*
I will be posting the recipe tomorrow....sorry about the delay!
It'll be worth waiting for!








Ansley


----------



## mamabird32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Finally, here is the recipe for the icing......

*Alternative Italian Buttercream*
Brown Rice Syrup 680 grams (The kind I use, which is the only kind, from my point of view is Suzanne's!)
Egg Whites 227 grams ( I think this was 6 eggs or maybe a dozen, I can't remember







)
Earth Balance Buttery Sticks 454 grams (or 4 sticks)
Spectrum Shortening 314 grams (I used veg shortening didn't have any spectrum on hand)

Heat Rice Syrup on med-med high to 240 degrees (stir occasionally)
At around 220 deg stir more often
Beat Egg Whites until soft peak forms
At 240 deg, pour into egg whites in a slow stream while beating on 2nd speed. Beat on high until cooled to room temperature.
Gradually add Earth Balance and shortening
Add small amount of vanilla or another flavor if desired.

This makes enough icing for a wedding cake....so I suggest that you 1/2 it.
The cake I used this on I got from Peggy's kitchen.
I usually make muffins from this recipe, but for his cake I made it in 2 rounds
and doubled the recipe.

1/4 cup oil
1/2 cup molasses (for increased sweetness use half molasses and half honey)
1 cup applesauce
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. cloves
1/2 cup raisins (optional)

Preheat oven to 375. Grease a 12 cup muffin tin. Mix the oil molasses, and applesauce. Mix together the dry ingredients. Combine wet and dry ingredients. Stir in the raisins. Drop into muffin cups and bake 18-20 min. Makes about 12 muffins.

Good Luck to all of you making this and Happy Eating!
Ansley


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

This site has some good alternatives for icing. Some have sugar, but a few don't (like the cream cheese icing).


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

I can't wait to try out some of the icing recipes.

However...I just want to say something...the powered milk is NO BETTER than sugar when it comes to hte health of our families.

The process of making powered milk is _________ and I would not consider it an alternative to sugar.

Mrs B


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Here's a yummy one (the recipe is for peanut butter cake, but the frosting recipe is toward the bottom): http://www.pecanbread.com/recipes/peanutbuttercake.html
It's just butter, honey, vanilla, and peanut butter


----------

